# Project: 2014 Armies on Parade



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This will be my thread preparing for next years army on parade, I'm hoping it will spurn me on and provide further ideas for my entry.

Recently I have been brainstorming ideas and I'd whittled it down to two. These were a Tyranid hunting Dark Eldar Force and a Frateris Militia force allied with Sisters of Battle. I went through the key points in my head, both pros and cons and this is what I came up with.

*Dark Eldar* -

*Pros*

Plenty of options for conversions
Unique idea
Chance to own an Alien Force

*Cons*

Can't imagine how they'd truly look
Not sure on painting them
Apphrensive of buying a force I have no idea about
Can't picture the board it would be presented on
May cost a lot for something I can't use for anything else

*Frateris Miltia*

*Pros*

Oppertunity for a lot of conversions
Oppertunity for models to tie in with mini inquisitor style expansion game
I can imagine how I'd converted them, out of plastic Empire Flagellants
If the idea falls through I can still use the models for something else, such as my Empire army
May get to use my Forgeworld Arbiter as a stand in for a commissar
Get to use Sisters of Battle models that I've always liked, but can now use them in small number
Have a good idea of what I want the board to look like

*Cons*

May cost a lot, especially in regards to scenery and sisters of battle models
May end up looking a little bland or done before look
Army is another human army and it's tactics are familiar to me already, although this may be a pro.
Significant amount of pieces from two sets to complete a unit

So, after all that I've decided to go with the Frateris Militia + Adeptus Sororitas allied force. The Frateris should look disheveled, which is why I'm going with Empire Flagellants, but armed with lasguns, since I'll be using the Imperial Guard codex to represent them. 

The Sisters can only be the metal ones, but colour scheme wise, I'm thinking of using the purple, gold and white that forgeworld have used to paint the pre-heresy Emperor's Children, I like the contrast between the purple shade they used and the white shoulder pads with gold trim.

For the board I was thinking of them defending either an Imperial Sanctum or Shrine, both are available from GW. i'm leaning towards the shrine but the sanctum may be cool with saint celestine on the balcony and it has three sides.










The building will be defended by a wall of martyrs emplacement, with two wall of martyrs defence line either side.










The board itself will be split between a grey tiled courtward in the centre surrounded by the wall of martyr, with several craters dotted about and outside the wall of martyr there will be rubble, stoney terrain with craters as well. I wasn't sure whether to have a big statue in the centre of the court yard as it may take away the focus from my actual army, but if needs be I could add some statues and additional battlefield accessories.

This is the first plan I've drawn using paint for a general idea of how it would look.










So that's as far as I'm up to, what do you think?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Good to see the thinking process laid out like that.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks!

If you have any ideas on how to put the board together that would be great


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

may cost abit but i would combine the two buildings, get the awesome eagle thing above the balcony, add a really tall inspiring presence for the back of the board.
if i remember correctly it isnt that hard to combine the parts.

Otherwise a very cool idea, look forward to seeing it develop.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

This is an awesome idea. Having the gothic style done to reflect the neo-medieval... well... kinda neo... theme of the ecclesiarchy would be very cool looking indeed, and the freedom of your own decisions modelling would be neat. 

On the other hand, my first model, long before I really got into this, was a Dark Eldar Wych, and I'd personally love to do an armies on parade with them tearing through the night in an Imperial city.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Preparing to convert my first 10 Militia out of Flagellants and Cadians this weekend, will post some images of what I do next week. 

I'm beginning to consider what would look good on the board. Right now I'm considering Saint Celestine, two 5 man squads of Sisters. 4 units of militia, each with a flamer and accompanied by a priest. 

Additional I may add seraphim to accompany Celestine so she's not alone in the center of the board.

These will be lead by two platoon command squads, I'm not sure how these will be presented though, maybe arbites or some form of priest to represent the platoon commander. 

Finally for the overall general I was thinking of maybe using the Inquisitor Lok model from forge world to count as the commander, he'd be assisted with the two models he comes with and perhaps either two converted storm troopers or some other models suggested.

Any thoughts?

Actually, I may use the Witch Hunter looking model below for as the army general.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Started my trial models, here's what I've come up with, a Militia sergeant, a cleanser (flamer) and a generic militiaman.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Full squad:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

They look great mate. If I could suggest one thing and it may be too late but give the guys with bare feet some sort of shoe, they are fully clothed up untill that point and it detracts a little bit from the otherwise great kitbash.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah I was considering that, I was thinking that they were just pilgrims and zealots given some war gear by the Ecclesiarchy and pointed at the enemy, so their general clothing might not be that fancy.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

The flagellants box must be one of the most versatile of all GWs kits. I think I've seen them turn up in 5 or 6 different armies in both WFB and 40k. 

WoT, you've done a fine job with them. Can't wait to see them painted up. As for the bare feet, I think it suits the fanatical feel to them. Even today we see Catholic fanatics climbing mountains in bare feet as signs of contrition.


----------

